
Proposed bill would make monopolies pay “serious” fines - headalgorithm
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/08/proposed-bill-would-make-monopolies-pay-serious-fines/
======
Jeff_Brown
Something like this needs to happen. As long as the (expected) benefit (to
executives) of cheating is greater than the (damage to executives of the)
fine, we can expect cheating to continue.

Admittedly, though, figuring out exactly what the right fine is will be a
challenge -- if it's too high it will discourage socially-beneficial business.

